# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Competition Sign Up Thread #17

## Scionox

And finally, it's time for yet another competition!  :smiley: 
It will start after enough people sign up, once signed up make sure to check this thread daily for updates, i'll announce the date a few days before it goes live.  ::zzz:: 
Sign up and once the competition goes live be sure to update the score at least once a week, otherwise i will have to disqualify you.  :Thinking: 
Here's the link to the old competition too: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-16-a.html , i am up for suggestions on what to add or change if anyone has nice ideas.  :Peek: 
If you are good at lucid dreaming, sign up for the Upper League, but otherwise sign up for the Lower League.
No lying, no flaming, and have nice lucid dreams!  ::D: 

EDIT: Sign ups are closed now.

** = Upper League

People who have signed up

atramentis
Chessica
DoctorKwack101
dreambh
Ginsan
JoannaB
KonchogTashi
LouaiB
lucid555
Mismagius
ParadoxOwl
parkmeats
Pickman
PKJacker
pnb1
Reporter
seank12
Sibyline
Silentium
Sojatofu
sprada
TheMmaker7
anotherdreamer*
BrandonBoss*
dolphin*
fogelbise*
FryingMan*
Mikasan527*
Nfri*
Scionox*
she*
StephL*
StingPT*
VagalTone*

*

----------


## VagalTone

Scionox, put me provisionally on upper league !

----------


## JoannaB

Yay! Lower please

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome!  Been waiting for this! \(^o^)/

I'll take the lower league, please  :smiley:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

I'm up for it  ::D: .

Lower league please.

if I'm allowed lol idk.

----------


## Scionox

> if I'm allowed lol idk.



Ofcourse you are.  :smiley:

----------


## StephL

Hm.
Lower or upper - not sure..
I'll try to stretch myself - upper please this time round!

And huge thank you Scionox for doing the next round - was my most prolific LDing phase - taking part your last one.
I wonder if the meeting stuff/team tasks make sense, though - seeing that nobody did something like that the last time - just a thought, though - not wanting to be a spoilsport if people wish to have it.

I really liked the stepped tasks by the way - that you had to do them in order was challenging!
Ha - just what I need - a good motivation!

 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Yay, a new competition!    My LDs are still fairly infrequent but the recall is strong, and I finished well in the lower league last time  ::D: , so upper league for me this time!   I could use the extra kick in the butt, no doubt!

Thanks Scionox for running this again!

p.s. I tried no less than three times to do the team tasks, but was interrupted by wakings and Caveman-Dream-Me.  I have a solid plan for these so absolutely yes they should stay, that's one of the fun parts of the whole thing, urging on your teammate!

----------


## PKJacker

I'm going for lower league :-)

----------


## dolphin

I would like to join in the upper league. Thanks for running this competition!

----------


## Sensei

Upper league for me.  :smiley:  thank you for running this scionox..

----------


## KonchogTashi

I'll give it a go. Lower league for sure. Please & thank you.

----------


## Ginsan

I'm in!! Sign me up for me lower league = D
Credits to JoannaB for informing me! Thanks Joanna. The most exciting time of my long but insignificant LDing history was during the previous and first competition (#11) I was in. I almost won in the lower league!  :tongue2:

----------


## Nfri

Heyyy guys!!! Let's try up this time  :tongue2: 
(after like a month I look into this section of forum and there is a sign up... What a coincidence, or my ''subconscious'' noticed a post of someone and give me this though) ::shock::

----------


## Bharmo

I would like to sign up for lower league, please.
Thanks Scionox for organizing again!!  ::thumbup::

----------


## StephL

> Heyyy guys!!! Let's try up this time 
> (after like a month I look into this section of forum and there is a sign up... What a coincidence, or my ''subconscious'' noticed a post of someone and give me this though)



Do you know the "What's New?" button at the top of the pages?
That's how I help along my subconscious on here!  :wink2: 


Great that there are already so many people signing up - last night I had a short lucid, and without having the new TOTMs - I might have let it slip away unused like the one before.
Soo - competitive dreaming it is once more!!
When I tell this to "normal" friends - competitive dreaming - I'll get these weird looks again, surely... ::D:

----------


## Saizaphod

Sign me up as well. Upper league :Werewolf: , though haven't had decent LDs for a while:sorry:

----------


## Ginsan

> Sign me up as well. Upper league, though haven't had decent LDs for a while:sorry:



So you graduated from the lower league huh? I remember you smashing me at #11, good luck in the upper league. I hope you get smashed = D

Question to Scionox: Is it allowed to have 3 people in a single team?

----------


## StingPT

Hey! Sign me up for the upper league! I returned recently to practice LDs again, let's see how this goes ^^

----------


## Nfri

> Do you know the "What's New?" button at the top of the pages?
> That's how I help along my subconscious on here!



Yes, ofc I do  :smiley:  but this time I didn't use it...





> without having the new TOTMs



Oh new month!!! I almost forget to chceck the tasks  :smiley: 

Visit mad hatter's party? Cool  :tongue2:  Scinox will you implement totms in the competition this time please?

And how many ppl is limit for competition? I think when there are lots of ppl, it's chaotic and I don't catch up all the feed... And I can't imagine how it must be difficult for you if lots of ppl play...
 :Hug it out:

----------


## FryingMan

> Yes, ofc I do  but this time I didn't use it...



Well I didn't know about it for a long time, hard to imagine how I got along without it before discovering it...
...answer: I missed a lot of good posts!

----------


## sprada

Lower league for me plz.
I've been really struggling. Let's see if this gives me the boost I'm looking for!

----------


## Sojatofu

I'm in! Lower league please!

----------


## Silentium

I would also like to join the lower league. 

This competition is such a good idea, it could boost everyone's performance!  ::D: 

Thanks, JoannaB, for telling me about this, you're very helpful.  :smiley:

----------


## pnb1

I waited for this so much! Thank you and please sign me up to lower league :smiley:

----------


## fogelbise

Thank you Scionox!  :smiley:  Put me in for upper. 

If we get a lot of participants, what do you think about 3 divisions this time?

----------


## Nfri

> If we get a lot of participants, what do you think about 3 divisions this time?



Or seperate threads up and low? Just an indea...

----------


## JoannaB

The trouble with separating lower and upper leagues though is that the upper league accounts are very motivational for us lower league people plus some people really are with one leg in each league.

----------


## Sibyline

I'm pretty terrible at NLD recall so lower league, please.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Upper league please!

----------


## parkmeats

Ooh how exciting! Just the motivation I need. Lower league please.

My goal is to be able to enter the upper league eventually  ::banana:: 

Thank you!

----------


## TheMmaker7

Lower lower low lower for me please!

----------


## Ginsan

> Thank you Scionox!  Put me in for upper. 
> 
> If we get a lot of participants, what do you think about 3 divisions this time?



Hmm.. One for absolute beginners, one for 'intermediate', people with some expierience and confidence and the third for pro's like BrandonBawss and dutchraptor. Not a bad idea :bravo:

----------


## Sibyline

If it ends up 3 layers, I'd like to move to intermediate.

----------


## Nfri

> The trouble with separating lower and upper leagues though is that the upper league accounts are very motivational for us lower league people plus some people really are with one leg in each league.



yeah that's true

----------


## Reporter

I'm in. Lower league me!

----------


## Scionox

> Question to Scionox: Is it allowed to have 3 people in a single team?



Well, it depends on total amount of people when competition starts and i split everyone in teams. e.g. 9 people in league would mean 3 teams of 3





> Scinox will you implement totms in the competition this time please?



I probably will, looking that this time we start roughly at the start of month.  :smiley: 





> And how many ppl is limit for competition?



No set limit, but looking at amount of people joined already i might be closing sign ups soon.





> If we get a lot of participants, what do you think about 3 divisions this time?



Not sure, 2 seems to be enough so far unless we suddenly get alot of people in competition who are lucid every dream.  :tongue2: 





> Or seperate threads up and low? Just an indea...



I feel like that would be more confusing, and i agree with what JoannaB said.  :Thinking:

----------


## FryingMan

I think two divisions are plenty for now.    Don't like the idea of separate threads, the camaraderie of the single thread is one of the big plusses of the competition.

----------


## Sensei

> Hmm.. One for absolute beginners, one for 'intermediate', people with some expierience and confidence and the third for pro's like BrandonBawss and dutchraptor. Not a bad idea :bravo:



Haha, pros like me, you obviously haven't met Hukif. ) or Oreo. I like how things are set, if you want to see why they are set like this, you should check out some old competitions. When you see a star, the difference between the trees seems a lot smaller. We are not so different.

----------


## FryingMan

> Haha, pros like me, you obviously haven't met Hukif. ) or Oreo. I like how things are set, if you want to see why they are set like this, you should check out some old competitions. When you see a star, the difference between the trees seems a lot smaller. We are not so different.



Besides, don't you want the opportunity to tell your grandkids when sitting around the campfire that you directly competed with (and *gasp* maybe even *beat*!?) the legendary BrandonBoss!?  They'll never believe you!   Have a go at him now before he perfects gravity ADA/RC and is lucid all night every night!

----------


## Ginsan

> Besides, don't you want the opportunity to tell your grandkids when sitting around the campfire that you directly competed with (and *gasp* maybe even *beat*!?) the legendary BrandonBoss!?  They'll never believe you!   Have a go at him now before he perfects gravity ADA/RC and is lucid all night every night!



All night every night? Tell me more ::lol::    I know about the ADA but what's with the gravity?





> When you see a star, the difference between the trees seems a lot smaller. We are not so different.



You're orbiting the earth. You may not be a real star but from here you are no different, a bright light travelling way above the clouds. But just wait, once my engines start burning we will be doing spacewalks together  ::cookiemonster::

----------


## she

I'm in. upper.

----------


## fogelbise

> All night every night? Tell me more   I know about the ADA but what's with the gravity?



I think FryingMan is going to reach this with practice(with his chosen ADA/RC focus)!  :smiley:  ADA/RC-gravity...is Hukif's all day awareness of gravity's effect on him which after much practice makes the oddness of gravity in the dream world stand out and can keep you lucid most of the time you are in REM (at least).






> You're orbiting the earth. You may not be a real star but from here you are no different, a bright light travelling way above the clouds. But just wait, once my engines start burning we will be doing spacewalks together



I like this sentiment!  :smiley:

----------


## Chessica

I'd like to join the lower league, please!

----------


## Ginsan

> makes the oddness of gravity in the dream world stand out



Interesting..

----------


## FryingMan

> I'd like to join the lower league, please!



1. Qh7+ Kf8
2. Qh8+ Nxh8
3. Rxh8#

----------


## FryingMan

> I think FryingMan is going to reach this with practice(with his chosen ADA/RC focus)!  ADA/RC-gravity...is Hukif's all day awareness of gravity's effect on him which after much practice makes the oddness of gravity in the dream world stand out and can keep you lucid most of the time you are in REM (at least).
> 
> 
> I like this sentiment!



 You KNOW IT BABY!   300 Point nights in the competition, each night[*]!   They're going to make a "FryingMan" category so somebody else has a chance to win something!   W00000000000T!
[*] eventually!

----------


## Saizaphod

Scionox, do you get get points for WILD that happens within the dream? I mean it happened to me last night, I thought I was lying in my bed but in fact I was already dreaming( I found out this later at morning), but only when I started transitioning (basically into another dream) I became AWARE and it became Wake- Initiated :S Then I popped into the next dream scene lucid  ::D:

----------


## Pickman

Put me in for the lower league please - I've been out of the whole lucid dreaming game recently, so I think coming back in at the lower level might be a good idea.  

I've been having some technical issues recently, so hopefully I will have regular internet access by the time this competition goes live.

----------


## Scionox

> Scionox, do you get get points for WILD that happens within the dream?



Well, WILD in dream is technically DILD, so point-wise it counts as one. Also competition havent started just yet.  :tongue2:

----------


## sprada

> I'd like to join the lower league, please!



Qh7+,Kf8,Qh8+,NxQh8,Rh8#

 :smiley:

----------


## sprada

> Qh7+,Kf8,Qh8+,NxQh8,Rh8#



damn, Fryingman beat me to it. His notation is cleaner too.

----------


## seank12

I'd be happy to try this! Please put me in the lower league.

Happy dreams everyone  :smiley:

----------


## atramentis

I'd like to try :3 lower league please~

----------


## LouaiB

Thnx Scionox! Lower league please!

----------


## lucid555

Umm, I'd like to join this competition too! And I will go for lower league  :smiley:

----------


## Chessica

Fryingman and Sprada: You are both correct! Finally someone noticed the mate in 3! I love you! <3 LOL

----------


## DoctorKwack101

I've been slacking on my lucid dreaming practice and this sounds like fun. Lower league, please. : ]

----------


## fogelbise

Great! So many participants!  :smiley: 

If the 3 Step Tasks options are the same, I choose:

Advanced Flying
Teleport
Mass Telekinesis

----------


## Sensei

3 step

teleport
full transform
advanced summon

(might have something in mind for this whole 3 step  :tongue2: )

----------


## Scionox

Competition will go live Saturday 8th March, ~47-48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone!  ::D: 

Also sign ups are *closed* now, but i am going to keep this thread open until competition starts.

----------


## FryingMan

> Competition will go live Saturday 8th March, ~47-48 hours from this post, thanks for signing up, everyone! 
> 
> Also sign ups are *closed* now, but i am going to keep this thread open until competition starts.



Awesome.  And since I must always ask, I'll keep up tradition....

48 hours from your post is approx 3:41pm Saturday March 8 in UTC+4 time zone.   Are we doing absolute timing (no dream before that absolute time counts) or relative local timing (Everybody gets their Friday March 7th-March 8th night, or Saturday March 8th to March 9th night [which one?] as first night?).

----------


## Scionox

> 48 hours from your post is approx 3:41pm Saturday March 8 in UTC+4 time zone.   Are we doing absolute timing (no dream before that absolute time counts) or relative local timing (Everybody gets their Friday March 7th-March 8th night, or Saturday March 8th to March 9th night [which one?] as first night?).



Relative timing as always, and as usual 7th to 8th counts.  :smiley:

----------


## Ginsan

8th of March? Damn, I hoped for at least 2 more weeks so I could build some skills, but I'm getting back into the groove, I wonder how it will go!

----------


## Saizaphod

*Three step task*
Teleport
Full transformation
Advanced Summoning

----------


## Ginsan

With my current skill and expierience it is unlikely to complete these, but it's good to get ambitious once in a while :Shades wink: 

1. Element manipulation
2. Full transformation
3. Advanced summoning

This will be an interesting competition = D

----------


## Mismagius

Awesome, can't wait!

I have a question, If members want to join a team with specific people, are we supposed to say so like in previous competitions?

----------


## FryingMan

Not sure if we should do it here or in the comp thread, but my 3-steps:

1) interact with DC
2) basic summoning
3) basic flying

----------


## StephL

> Fryingman and Sprada: You are both correct! Finally someone noticed the mate in 3! I love you! <3 LOL



Soo - are there going to be new ones, once somebody solved a riddle?  ::D:

----------


## Sensei

5 LDs last night... I'm ready for a competition. Let's get it on!

----------


## LouaiB

1)interact with DC
2)basic summoning
3)teleporting

----------


## Ginsan

> 5 LDs last night... I'm ready for a competition. Let's get it on!



5 A night? o.0 Damn man, that must have been one hell of a night

----------


## Sensei

It was only the last 30 minutes... Though each seemed to last 10 min plus.  It was awesome indeed. Went to a different planet and talked to the king there.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> it was only the last 30 minutes... Though each seemed to last 10 min plus.  It was awesome indeed. Went to a different planet and talked to the king there.



deild ftw!

----------


## GenFalcon

Sign me up for the lower please  :Shades wink:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Scionox, I am jackc45, I changed my name, can you swap it on the signup list please ;D.

----------


## Sensei

> Scionox, I am jackc45, I changed my name, can you swap it on the signup list please ;D.



Don't forget to put it in your signature like this:

_Been previously known as Jackc45_

----------


## fogelbise

> Also sign ups are *closed* now, but i am going to keep this thread open until competition starts.



Let's help Scionox out. Someone started using red for point totals in a previous competition and I adopted it as a way to make grabbing the points for each participant a little easier. Scionox is running this as a volunteer out of the goodness of his heart. If you have any other suggestions that would help, let us know Scionox, or anyone.  :smiley:  Thank you again Scionox!  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

My 3 step tasks just in case:
1.Fully move through big solid object
2.Teleport
3.Advanced Flying

I'm competitively ready to go!

----------


## Sensei

> My 3 step tasks just in case:
> 1.Fully move through big solid object
> 2.Teleport
> 3.Advanced Flying
> 
> I'm competitively ready to go!



51 for 2014

53 for 2014

Another good competition is coming this way, especially since I was behind you until 6:45 this morning.  ::D:

----------


## Coolcat1711

Trying to get back into the just of things, lower league please.

----------


## Chessica

> Soo - are there going to be new ones, once somebody solved a riddle?



Sadly I don't think so, since the puzzle is my avatar. If I change my avatar, then the excellent answers from Fryingman and Sprada will make no sense anymore ...  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> Sadly I don't think so, since the puzzle is my avatar. If I change my avatar, then the excellent answers from Fryingman and Sprada will make no sense anymore ...



Do you play chess in dreams?   I have, a handful of times.   I'm usually trying to work out some combination, thick middle-game positions with lots of knights and bishops.    In one I had all sort of open lines to the opponent's king, with queen and rooks all in play, my teacher would have been proud (yes I took chess lessons, if you want to improve it's the only way to go), I thought to myself "slow down, when you see a good move, look for a better one".    And one time I was beating a grandmaster in an endgame and he was getting really angry.

----------


## Ginsan

Tonight the competition starts! To the upper league, good luck. To the lower league, get ready to get SMASHEDD!! = D

----------


## StephL

I was a lot into chess - also shortly played in a club with 14 including "lessons" and small tourneys - but I'm far off and it's been years I played at all.
But when I play - I dream of chess as well - sometimes I did while awake.. ::D: 
So it probably won't be me doing it - but a chess-riddle thread in the lounge couldn't hurt maybe..
Extra honorary points for who solves them lucidly!

Edit: Also been years - but I switched to Go from chess - that's a great game as well!
It is really difficult - some say more than chess - but it's a more relaxed way of thinking somehow.
Stopped that, though, because my husband put his nose into some internet info and training stuff - and beats me every single time, the bastard. Even with stones up front. Damn mathematicians - one can get so easily disheartened by them!!
Could have done the same - but he reads these things like the paper - as if it was something to _just read_..
Stole my heart anyway already - but no - not enough - got to bash me senseless on the board every single time - baaah.
Got a second maths specimen within my friends - her at least I was able get _sometimes_ in Go.

----------


## Scionox

> I have a question, If members want to join a team with specific people, are we supposed to say so like in previous competitions?



I usually always group people in teams by myself.





> Not sure if we should do it here or in the comp thread



In competition thread will be easier to check.  :tongue2: 





> Sign me up for the lower please







> Trying to get back into the just of things, lower league please.



Sorry but you are too late, sign ups were closed  :Sad:  You will have to wait for the next competition, but i'll be sure to send PM by then





> Scionox, I am jackc45, I changed my name, can you swap it on the signup list please ;D.



Done, and please do what BrandonBoss said  :smiley:

----------


## seank12

Has it started? On the front page it still hasnt been annouced which day we start.

----------


## JoannaB

> Has it started? On the front page it still hasnt been annouced which day we start.



It starts the night from March 7-8 (Friday-Saturday is the first night)

----------


## FryingMan

> It starts the night from March 7-8 (Friday-Saturday is the first night)



Woohoo this is coming up soon for me!   Can't wait for my non-sensory dreams tonight!   May my lucidity transfer from sensory dreams to the non-sensories tonight en-masse!   I'm dreaming!

----------


## Ginsan

I only remember a tiny fragment of last night. I was with my little brother in some building, I remember hiding from someone or something and running up and down stairs.
I hope I get half a point for this..

----------


## JoannaB

> I only remember a tiny fragment of last night. I was with my little brother in some building, I remember hiding from someone or something and running up and down stairs.
> I hope I get half a point for this..



Sounds like a half a point to me guaranteed, provided you repost this into the actual competition thread once Scionox posts the new thread.  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

Well my first night is complete, and I had some decent recall but no lucids, but my first night had to take place without knowing the name of my teammate, that seems to put us in later timezones at a disadvantage for the first night.    I'd hope then that anybody who said "yes I'm your partner" would count for team tasks on the first night.

----------


## Ginsan

> Sounds like a half a point to me guaranteed, provided you repost this into the actual competition thread once Scionox posts the new thread.



Well I'll keep my fingers crossed, He hasn't even announced the teams. Come on, Scionox, we're waiting for you!

----------


## Scionox

Sorry about slight delay, took a while to think up names for unusually large amount of teams.  :tongue2: 

Either way, competition is live now: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...read-17-a.html  ::D:

----------

